# Darn tailbiting betta



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I've got a lovely little pest here, Renoir, a red male crowntail betta that is also apparently an emo. I've been noticing that his tail is gradually disappearing, and I really don't think it's from finrot or another disease- the tank is over a year old, lots of plants, and I keep up the maintenance, so the water is fairly healthy. I don't test my water though, so if something is off, I wouldn't know. However, he's had this problem for months, so if it were disease, he'd be looking worse than he is at this point, or he'd be dead.

Anyways, long story short, anyone know any tricks that could help the dumb fish out? I'll be adding salt and giving him a salt bath or two to help recover the damage he's already done, but I'd like to prevent him from biting at all. 

He seems bored, even right after I mess with and change around the tank. I heard having a female betta where he could see her (she'd be in another tank close by IF I do get another), but I'd rather avoid this, since I don't have room for another tank. Any other ideas?


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

As for you betta being "bored" I've heard alot of people using a betta log and have had good results, thery're fairly cheap and easy yo use, you just let it float around your tank and entice your betta to use it by putting food in the top hole, also mabye try an airstone? it might help, and have you actually seen your betta bite its tail or are you just assuming he is? it just might be fin rot but i dont know enough to tell you regaurless, i'd go and bring a sample of your water to your local LFS to get your water tested or if your going to buy a kit i recomed the API freshwater master kit, its a liquid test kit thats usually about 25 bucks and its pretty accuate when used correctly and see if anythings goin on with your water.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think she has a log,ive seen something similiar in pics.

As for what to do,you can let him flare at a mirror or even try a ping pong ball.Some bettas like to push them around.Ive also heard of people taking different photos to use as backgrounds.Make them colorful,and with other fish and switch them out weekly.

Silly boy,lol.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'll try and find something he can play with. He's a very grumpy boy, but seems to be pouting lately...wonder what I did, lol


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOl,you left him didnt you?

try the ping pong ball and see if it helps him out.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Well the boy's decided to make another bubble nest, even though he's pouting still. I turned off the filter for now (it'll be alright, as long as it's in water, right?) to see if he'll add to it. I also came up with that i thought was a clever idea. At the moment, I can't get him a girlfriend, I don't have time to run down to the LPS and pick up some toys, but I thought I'd give him someone to play with...a picture of a pretty girl betta! XD
I'm decent at drawing, so I'll give my picture of a female a go, see how he reacts, pics if he gets entertained!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Hmmp. Well that didn't quite work. Got some response, but not a strong one. Clearly, Renoir has NO taste in art. I thought my barred up female looked quite good really. It might have been that Renoir saw that it was my hand holding the thing for my puppet female, wouldn't doubt it. Renny is a smart boy. Still, would love for the dumb fish to stop shredding himself, the damage was quite obvious with my little experiment. 

Dumb fish can't appreciate artistic ability...


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

i'd be worried about turning off your filter cause im pretty sure that can damage your bio filter by killing off your BB that its grown inside of it


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

im surprised the picture thing didnt work, my girlfriends dad has a betta and he puts the DVD case for Avaitar next to the tank and she goes nuts lol


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Kay,do you have a printer?If so print him out a lady friend,should get a response like that.Its the colors they go by.A male wont flare at a female whos lost her color,so brighten it up a bit.

I think its pretty good myself.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Cute pic!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Kay,do you have a printer?If so print him out a lady friend,should get a response like that.Its the colors they go by.A male wont flare at a female whos lost her color,so brighten it up a bit.
> 
> I think its pretty good myself.


Hmm, I'll try that. I decided I'd quite like to have a betta sorority without having to deal with an actual tank, so I'm making pictures of females bettas and taping them to my wall! Doing plants too, lol. I've got a dark blue female, let's see how she does...But if male bettas go by color, how do pastel and white bettas come about? o.o


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pastels platinums and opaques are still bright.When showing off,they flash their colors.You can literally watch them turn brighter than normal.When another fish is pale,then they look unhealthy to the others and is not a good mate.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

i see...lol internet dating for bettas it is, I guess XD


----------

